# Purchase new HF dust collector or used Grizzly?



## ChrisBarrett (Jul 4, 2015)

So I am going to purchase my first dust collector. Currently I am using a Dustless hepa vac with cyclone, which works well for smaller tools and one tool at a time but is very loud and obviously doesn't flow a lot of CFM.

I can get a HF dust collector new for around $160. There is a used Grizzly on craigslist for $150. http://madison.craigslist.org/tls/5170787102.html

Is that grizzly a more powerful blower than the HF unit? I plan on making a cyclone separator using: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BEXBWS6/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1QXUNLTAU6H35&coliid=I2KFQ9B1HYM690

Thoughts, opinions?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

The grizzly is a much better DC (IMHO). The HF is more like a 1.5 HP unit, with a 10" (I think) impeller. That Griz is a true 2 HP (240V, you'll need that) and probably has a 12" impeller. The one thing I'm unsure of is which bags it has…if those are 30 micron bags, plan for a replacement, either tighter bags or a canister. But the Griz will move a lot more air than the HF.


----------



## ChrisBarrett (Jul 4, 2015)

Yeah I don't care about the bags or filters. I plan on venting outside to a box that will have 3 flat fine filters on it.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

If you look at the Grizzly site their 2HP dust collectors are rated at 1550CFM which is the same as the HF dust collector. I don't know why the Craigs List Grizzly is listed at 1700CFM. I'm not seeing where the Grizzly is much better compared new for the price than the HF.


----------



## ChrisBarrett (Jul 4, 2015)

Well mostly because the CFM numbers are mostly useless. So anyone who may know either of these in more detail could perhaps give an opinion on which one actually flows more air.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

I have the HF dust collector and all I can say is that it sucks …. air that is. I have the Super Dust Deputy hooked to it and I have no complaints as to how well it does. But I have no comparison to make to any other collector from use.


----------



## ChrisBarrett (Jul 4, 2015)

Not to derail, but got any pictures of your setup WhyMe?


----------



## SSG (Sep 11, 2012)

When talking about DC, one that sucks is exactly what you want lol. I have the HF Dust collector as well, and I think it comes with a junk filter bag. More power to you if you don't need it, but now you know. I never even used the stock bag. I think your plan to pipe everything outside is a great idea. If I were you I would set the entire machine in a second room and have 4" PVC pipe run threw the wall if possible. The pipe is so large its hard to make it look clean. I don't know how much wood you will be using, but I dump mine about every 3 days if not 2 days. But it sounds like you have a good plan which seems like your still in the research phase, most people forget this important step.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

I modified the HF so I have it in the projects.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/172506


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> I plan on venting outside to a box that will have 3 flat fine filters on it.


Hmmm … you've probably already thought of this, but I'll mention it anyway. Venting outside you are going to pull the (conditioned?) air out of your shop. If I would do that here (not too far from where you live), I would freeze my heinie off in the winter time.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The Griz has a bigger impeller and more powerful motor….thus more airflow.


----------



## ChrisBarrett (Jul 4, 2015)

TheDane, yeah I don't have much heat in there anyway - so it's not a big concern lol! I'm honestly not uncomfortable if it's above freezing inside. I finally installed a ceiling mounted heater last winter after working on our cars when it was -10 in there.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Go Grizzly. Enough said. 
Granted… lots of mods on the HF dust collector out there to "make" it a better dust collector than default. Wouldn't have to do so many mods to the Grizzly.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

It does not really matter what the posted CFM numbers are for either of them.

Pretty much limited by hose size anyway. If you are using a 4" hose, you are not going to get above about 425cfm.

Buy the less expensive unit of the two.


----------

